# Why do pros turn the front wheel during jumps?



## Yukon2013 (Aug 20, 2014)

Is it only for show or is there actually some real reason behind it?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Because it looks cool. If you get enough air to afford the time to whip your bike around, you must be hella shreddin.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Something I read said that doing something while in the air forced you to keep active and in control of your bike so you choose the landing attitude. Being static leads to poor landings - one wheel first.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Someone on here once mentioned something about helping with getting the rear wheel up when you're funning platform pedals. Kind of adding a twisting motion to the shrug and roll. I can't jump, so I can't confirm.


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

I can only say why I do it, but I'd guess it's the same for everyone (I'm not pro, but I've been riding since I was a kid, I'm now 42, and I teach kids to jump as a side gig).

reason 1 (less common): control of the bike in the air (it pays to learn how to bunnyhop). the ability to move your bike around while in midair can save you from leaking some blood upon landing. disclaimer: not all the time.

reason 2 (more common): it looks stylie. imho, there's nothing much sicker than a fully clicked turndown, so choose it if you can! I can't  but I'll still whip and table and cross up like an old skool bob haro eddie fiola fan.

the simple answer: it's for both form and function. more often form.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Try it. Seriously. When I take off with the intention of doing a handlebar turn, it sort of subconsciously makes my body get into a "known/safe" take-off position. If I do nothing, things tend to get ugly and sloppy. Even doing a handlebar turn off of a curb seems to be "radder" than doing nothing. I consider it to be a jumping technique that tricks my body into taking the jump better. Maybe it might work in a similar way for you too, maybe even turning you into a "non-jumper/hucker" into a jumper/hucker enthusiast, if you aren't one already.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I do it sometimes if i'm leaning to the left or right to pop the bike a bit so it's straightens before landing. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Having one grip closer to you helps your feet stay firmly planted against flat pedals.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm no expert, but have jumped on skis, bikes (inc road bikes) and motos (road and dirt). The centre of gravity changes in the air, especially with imperfect take-offs, jumps that require turns and terrain changes in the landing area etc. To an extent the front end of the machine has to be used during a jump to control the back end and that can include up, down, left, right or a combination of movements. So long as the front lands pointing the right direction, things should work out. Beyond that, it's all for fun I guess....

EpicTV Video: Flying Sideways: Whip-Off World Champs | Crankworx Whistler 2014 | EpicTV


----------



## bear99 (Sep 10, 2013)

Slash5 said:


> Something I read said that doing something while in the air forced you to keep active and in control of your bike so you choose the landing attitude. Being static leads to poor landings - one wheel first.


This is right. I'm a snowboard coach, and when teaching kids how to go off jumps you always emphasize to do SOMETHING in the air. It helps your body keep control, instead of potentially locking up. So, do a nose/tail poke, shifty the board 45 degress, anything to get your body doing something - even simple - helps maintain control better than just straight airs.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes you gotta give those forest thots something to drool about.. I used a new word my nephew taught me! I'm so trendy and hip 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

its also sometimes done to scrub the jump and not pop the lip too hard, trying to keep the bike low and not get sent. But this would be turning the bars as you leave the lip not once in the air.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

The rider is speaking code to the people below....nonverbal communication by turning the front wheel....only those who can turn their front wheel in the air know what the rider is saying.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Dropping off a flat is easy, but you should practice on curbs and smaller things first. You have to pedal forward and pop the front wheel up so that it's straight as you roll off with the back wheel. Learning on curbs is easier because you're not gonna fall if you don't get it. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Having one grip closer to you helps your feet stay firmly planted against flat pedals.


Makes sense, never heard that before.



bear99 said:


> So, do a nose/tail poke, shifty the board 45 degrees, anything to get your body doing something - even simple - helps maintain control better than just straight airs.


Sounds right. I tend to get stiff and brace for impact, which is not very helpful. For some reason table-tops and humps are not too bad as they have a natural curved flow to them. You just follow the invisible path in the air.

Drops from flat I find hard. You have to list the bike into a place it isn't naturally inclined to go, I'm not very good at that.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Because doing nothing while airborne is asking for a lot of trouble, and could send you into a world of hurts. Dead sailor is a big no no:nono: Spinning, turning, leaning keeps you relax and gives you better sense of timing. 

Most important it keeps you in operate at the subconscious level, so you are not thinking about what you are about to do, calculating speed, wind, altitude, temperature, your body position in the air and where it needs to be, angle of take off, and landing, your heart rate and physical condition before landing. Try it the next time you are landing on the foam pit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I am no good in the air, either, and cannot get enough air for this to make any difference.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Amazing! So there really is a rational reason for doing that wheel turn. I always thought that it was more akin to a Michael Jackson crotch grab. Now if I could just catch enough air to try it -- but seriously that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

borabora said:


> Amazing! So there really is a rational reason for doing that wheel turn. I always thought that it was more akin to a Michael Jackson crotch grab. Now if I could just catch enough air to try it -- but seriously that ain't gonna happen.


Funny you mentioned Michael Jackson, do you know why he taped his fingers? I heard so that he can see how even and perfectly level, as well as other moves, interesting.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> I am no good in the air, either, and cannot get enough air for this to make any difference.


That was my first thought but you can do anything. Even a small movement should work. I'm off to Glentress in half-an-hour and I'll be trying this :0)


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

borabora said:


> Amazing! So there really is a rational reason for doing that wheel turn. I always thought that it was more akin to a Michael Jackson crotch grab. Now if I could just catch enough air to try it -- but seriously that ain't gonna happen.


Please explain how much air you need to grab your crotch


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Coz it's sexy lookin madness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ridnparadise said:


> Please explain how much air you need to grab your crotch


The amount that causes your saddle to punch you in the nuts!

Didn't get much 'air' today at all. My friend was not feeling very well so was dog slow and we did less that I would've liked. We also did some more technical routes, which were trickier but slower, rather than some of the faster ones with good opportunities to get off the ground.

Even the few jumps I did do were so short you really didn't have time to do anything before hitting the ground again. That's what I do. You guys may land, but I hit the ground ;0)

Didn't crash though so all good :0)


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Make sure you get enough air...before doing anything in the air.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RS VR6 said:


> Make sure you get enough air...before doing anything in the air.


Mmm. ;0)


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Ridnparadise said:


> Please explain how much air you need to grab your crotch


It's really not the crotch grab that is the real hurdle but I inevitably lose it when I first try to take one glove off while airborne.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My 9 y/o son is my go-to authority on all things jump-related. 
His verdict - 'cuz it looks cool'. I'll go with that.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> My 9 y/o son is my go-to authority on all things jump-related.
> His verdict - 'cuz it looks cool'. I'll go with that.
> 
> View attachment 919149


That's just awesome!!!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks! Dunno where he gets it (certainly wasn't from me) but he's a natural when it comes to flying bikes.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Thanks! Dunno where he gets it (certainly wasn't from me) but he's a natural when it comes to flying bikes.


It helps when he thinks he's invincible. We have too much fear, (and responsibility)


----------

